# NetBeans 4.1 - externe jars in Projekt-jar einbinden ?



## gast (17. Sep 2005)

hi all,
also da komme ich nicht wieter :

mein projekt bearbeitet daten in einer mysql-Datenbank
unter netbeans 4.1 (unter win98se) läuft diese verbindung ok,
wenn ich aber mit Build  ne jar erstelle , kriegt diese die DB-Verbindung NICHT hin !

die JAR für den mysql-Driver ist auch im RUN-Folfer des Projektes eingetragen !

?????

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## gast (18. Sep 2005)

kann es sein dass die von netbeans 4.1 selbständig verwaltete manifest-datei
nicht stimmt ?
die von mir manuell erzeugte manifest-datei im hauptpfad des projektes sieht so aus :

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: glj2005
Class-Path: mysql-connector-java-3.0.8-stable-bin.jar, poi-2.0-RC2-20040102.jar
```
wird aber offenbar NICHT berücksichtigt !

in /src steht ne andere manifest.mf :

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
X-Comment: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
```

leider blick ich den ANT-Code nicht,
habe mit ant OHNE eclipse oder netbeans noch nix gescheits hingekriegt (win98 ok ?)

wie kireg ich netbeans dazu, die eigene (oberste) version von manifest zu verwenden 
und ein projekt.jar aufzubauen, das die mysql-conn genauso schafft wie die IDE-Version ?

please help !!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2005)

Offensichtlich kann man keine jar-Dateien in eine jar-Datei packen.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21368


----------



## gast (19. Sep 2005)

also, in der HELP von netbeans 4.1 steht, es gäbe unter projekt.properties
eine Prop. 'jar-file' : diese finde ich dort nicht und auch nicht anderswo

desweiteren steht in HELP , daß jars 'automatisch' verwaltet werden, wenn
man das projekt als 'Standard-Application' angelegt hat, offenbar eine
'never-come-back-geschichte oder wie...

in der jar steht zwar unter /MANIFEST ne MANIFEST.MF, die die externen jars auch aufführt,
aber die externen jars stehen nicht in dieser FIle-List, obwohl schon "hunderte male" in 
diversen forms von netbeans eingetragen !

werds mal mit Eclipse versuchen, damit hab ichs -glaub ich-  schon mal hingekriegt
netbeans scheint zwar für eine völlige neuentwicklung in IDE besser zu sein (schon wegen der
text-makros alis 'abbreviations'), aber die jar-angelegenheit (bzw. ant-verwaltung)
scheint mir zu kompliziert..

mfg
wolf


----------

